# My wife scraped up her shin



## sethd513 (Jun 12, 2016)

Well. We went off for a ride yesterday and everything was spot on. Trail was great woods smelt like fall. Until we hit his bridge that is a pita and it was a little damp. Well she went down about 7 feet into a river bed and skinned up her arms and hit her head. Helmet helped but I think we'll be upgrading to a more enduro style and maybe some padded protection. I feel so bad as it was my idea to get bikes in the first place and of course I was bored and wanted to ride. The docs seem to not care much as she only chipped the bone on her shin and the muscle didn't tare but do you guys have any opinions on how to keep the scaring down. The plastic surgeon she went to was a tool and said it would be a Frankenstein train scar but any advice would be great.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Rock (Sep 12, 2014)

That's a nasty looking cut/tear. Glad your wife is ok otherwise.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh ****! She's very lucky to get away with only a nasty scar. So, if it were me, I'd be happy to have it.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

The title, "My wife scrapped up her shin" had me thinking you meant scraped so I figured "Oh well, big deal, a booboo, that sh*t happens in the MTB world". Then that pic! SH*T, that was gnarly. Put a "**GRAPHIC**" warning, I was eating pretzels when I scrolled down on that sh*t! :lol:

That's a pretty significant hit! That had to scare the sh*t out of her. Bummer on the scar thing. I have heard all kinds of remedies for scarring like continuous use of fresh aloe from the plant after it has healed up enough. I don't know how well that actually works but it's a bummer you didn't get better advise or maybe bed-side manner from the on-call surgeon. Perhaps you can get better advise from your own second opinion doc?

btw...does she know you blasted her bedside ER pic on the internet? :lol: It didn't take 25 years of marriage for me to figure out I'd be a dead man if I did it!


----------



## sethd513 (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh yea she's aware lol and I figured some would get a kick out of the title. I'm hoping vitamin e and maybe tee tree oil after the stiches come out but aloe sounds key too. She wants better helmets and pads next time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

healing vibes from California


----------



## TeamRWB (Feb 19, 2014)

HOLY S***! Glad she's ok. Cocoa Butter? Aquaphor? Works on tats might work on scars

Sent from the Beer Cloud


----------



## sethd513 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ah the cocoa butter. I think the meds are kinda locking her up so we aren't remembering all these good options. Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

We use SmartSilver gel in my office. I face planted on a metal grill last week as well as broke my thumb. You can barely tell where I cut up my face. Great for promoting healing and preventing scars. Smart Silver | Topical Gel | 4 oz | DesBio


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Vitamin E, aloe and Neosporin. That's what my surgeon told me when I had my nose completely reconstructed. It worked really good. Actually it worked perfect!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Holy smackers! Oh my shin burger!

Keep the suture line clean. The easiest and most effective way to reduce scars is to buy some Vitamin E Oil or vitamin E supplement capsules, break them open and use that twice a day. Keep the scar out of the sunlight as much as she can for the first few weeks. I have had a few surgeries, scrapes on my shoulder and face over the years, and the vitamin E oil works like a miracle, every time. 

It concerns me about the hit to the head. Did she get checked for that?


----------



## sethd513 (Jun 12, 2016)

She did get a cat scan but she's still very uncomfortable. Fortunately she's an rn and her manager is sorting out these odd issues with the doctors and she's getting a better treatment plan as of this afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

I had almost this exact injury. Crashed and my shin hit an old rock wall as I went down, and the rocks basically skinned my shin from the patellar tendon almost to the ankle. Biggest deal was cleaning the wound out of debris to prevent infection. Good that you got a plastic surgeon to do this. Keys to recover - as someone said Vitamin E, Neosporin help. Also, olive oil. It is really important to regularly massage the area after the scar closes to prevent scar tissue knots UNDER the skin - particularly near the knee joint, as not only will this look bad, but it will swell and hurt the joint. She should also expect nerve damage. My nerves have come back somewhat, but much of the area (10 years later) still feels like pins-and-needles.

FYI, this all happened less than a month before my wedding, and I still danced my ass off at the reception. So mobility recovery won't take long, but that scar tissue is a biatch.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Someone mentioned it above and i had forgotten about how much i use of it but Aquaphor is REALLY good stuff for wounds. I use it now more than Neosporin. Im always bleeding for some reason or other and my dermatologist told me to use it after he did a rather deep biopsy on me. Every wound I put that on heals rapidly and sometimes alarmingly fast. Its a little greasy but well worth it.


----------



## TeamRWB (Feb 19, 2014)

Aquaphor is my go to for tats. I had my whole back done and it healed up in 3 or 4 days.

Sent from the Beer Cloud


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

That's why I usually WALK my bike over a narrow bridge. Don't have it in me yet to cross it full speed. 

Hope your wife recovers quickly!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Szy_szka said:


> That's why I usually WALK my bike over a narrow bridge.


That was kinda douchie!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Holy smackers! Oh my shin burger!
> 
> Keep the suture line clean. The easiest and most effective way to reduce scars is to buy some Vitamin E Oil or vitamin E supplement capsules, break them open and use that twice a day. Keep the scar out of the sunlight as much as she can for the first few weeks. I have had a few surgeries, scrapes on my shoulder and face over the years, and the vitamin E oil works like a miracle, every time.
> 
> It concerns me about the hit to the head. Did she get checked for that?


Best advice here ^^ . After all Cycleicious is an accomplished nurse.

Best wishes and healing vibes to her. That is a nasty boo boo.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy Crap!! Wishing her a good recovery. (And check out the knee pads thread).

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-prot...ht-pairs-knee-pads-here-my-notes-1014479.html


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I face-planted a few years ago in a road accident (because I was being an idiot after a stop). Had four vertical lacerations above my lip. Healed to hypertrophic scars.

After the skin heals, use a silicon scar care sheet just about 24/7 for several months. No joke, and go to a dermatologist certified in laser therapy for monthly sessions until it's agreed that maximum effect has occurred. That probably means when the scar is no longer raised. That actually looks like it will heal well. Scar sheets (and the gel, which I don't like) cannot be used until the skin is completely intact.

I found certain silicon sheets that seemed to work better than others, I'll go through my amazon history later and try to find the ones I preferred. I'd say with that placement, the thickest and 'squishiest' feeling would be best. I found these for C-sections just now. Somehow, they seem appropriate for such a large incision:

https://www.amazon.com/ScarAway-C-S...esive/dp/B00R1OMFJM/ref=zg_bs_3763121_63?th=1

And remind her that she cannot force a head-injury to heal faster by concentrating more and trying to exercise her mind. She needs to rest, and avoid computer screens.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Good advice here and healing vibes to her... Couple things to remember with wounds like that... 
- keep out of direct sun for a few weeks after initial incident, you don't need to go to extreme measures just no tanning or anything like that. Wear long pants if she can.
- vitamin E is best for healing of scars and what not. Look into topical as well as internal. 
- A moist wound bed is a happy wound bed. Meaning keep it covered with something like tagaderm and keep vitamin e oil, aquafor, etc. slathered on it. 
- once the wound has completely healed use something like the vitamin e oil or linseed oil to massage the wound. This will help keep the visible raising of the scar down by breaking up the scar tissue. 
- most of all, GIVE IT TIME. without proper time to heal you will insight more problems.

Good luck and hopefully she does not keyloyd (sp?)


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Tell her dudes dig scars and you love her even more now!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

root said:


> Tell her dudes dig scars and you love her even more now!


Yeah man, dudes big scars!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

OMG, that is ugly.

Is she all OK now? Hope so.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## sethd513 (Jun 12, 2016)

She's back to work and we are hiking again. The scar is still pink but it's very flat considering. I think it's healing very well and will look just fine. She is a little worried being a women but with the vitamin e and everything she's putting on it I think we'll be ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

